# Anybody own a parti poodle?



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi does anyone own a parti poodle? I know some people frown apon them, but I love them and I have one. I have a black and white, I also have a black and a cream one. Here is a picture of my parti poodle.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't own one, but Saleen is out of a parti colored sire, she has a teeny white marking on her chest and white toes. I beleive she had three party colored brothers, two silver and white and one brown and white.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Your parti poodle is adorable. She/He is marked like a holstein calf.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

not yet but I hope to this year. I have a brown male and a tiny cream female already.
Wish me luck in finding what I am looking for


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I personally think they are very pretty. Your's is very flashy and perdy!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't own one but I think they are beautiful and wouldn't mind owing one in the future. Yours is surely a pretty boy, I love his markings!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I love Parti poodles! I would love to have one of my own some day. Yours is stunning!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

What a lovely dog. Please post a picture of the other one, too.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i will soon in 6 weeks


----------



## pooluvr8 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love parti poodles!! Yours is so cute!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I will take new pictures soon, I just groomed them. When I have time to download them I will show them. Thanks for all the complements.


----------



## annie (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes - I have a parti-colored toy poodle named Jersey and we just love him! So many people think he's an old English Sheepdog puppy! I really like the balck and white markings!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I think the parti-colored poodles are pretty. Yours gorgeous!!
Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I love the wide variety of phantom poodles,

but my personal favourites are the tuxedo pattern,

with completely black body, but with four white legs from just below the elbows, especially in a flufft puppy clip.

They look like they have been dipped in something lol


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

jak said:


> I love the wide variety of phantom poodles,
> 
> but my personal favourites are the tuxedo pattern,
> 
> ...


Tuxedo parti poodles are my absolute favorite parti poodles as well. I would love a silver or black tuxedo someday.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a brown/white parti she's about 2 years old!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I would love to own a well marked parti one day. Yours is very beautiful!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Aiden, her front profile looks like a swirled icecream cone, LOL! Those are very unique and beautiful markings!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love parti poodles! I really want to own one one day. I'm pretty fond of the black/white and brown/white. =] Yours is so beautiful!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a Parti Poodle! 

Tuesday 

I love the multicolored Poodles. Phantoms and tuxedos are my all time favorite patternes. Next to a top and tail parti where just the head and tail are colored with a sold white body.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

A Tuxedo POODLE?! Oh Be Still My Heart. Does anyone have one? We used to have Tuxedo cats. I love the coloring pattern.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

There are not many true Tuxedo poodles out there, my girl was sold as a Tux.

This is my ideal Tuxedo Standard Poodle.

I would love a Mini Tux as well <3


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow. A Tuxedo POODLE!


----------



## Rockstar (Sep 7, 2009)

*Parti Like a Rockstar*

I just joined this forum, found this thread, and HAD to post a few pictures of my parti poodle Rocky (registered name: Parti Like a Rockstar)! 

He's 11 months now, almost 50 lbs., & 24 in. tall. 

The first two are when he was 6 months old; the second two are current. I just took them... he was a good boy and stayed standing while I snapped them, but he's not standing very straight or anything!

P.S. I just began to learn how to groom him... so there's definitely some choppy spots and we skipped the feet because we were both exhausted! :/


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Rocky is very handsome, welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have one. Project Runway. She will be 2 in Dec.
She is a standup comic.
Carole
http://www.dogsinstyle.com/ourdogs/runway.html


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

That tux looks like Sara Gessners girl.
Carole


----------



## sagephantompoodle (Sep 7, 2009)

My little phantom is my 1st poodle! He was black & apricot when he was a puppy, but his apricot has now faded out to silver (he's 4 1/2 yrs). He's still cute, though!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful partis. I have on too. He is in my avatar picture. He is one and a half.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Beautiful partis. I have on too. He is in my avatar picture. He is one and a half.


Lol...I think you started the thread!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> Lol...I think you started the thread!


Yep, the thread went full circle!


----------

